# Killer dinner last night at Spago Beverly Hills



## JBroida (Feb 1, 2012)

Last night, Sara and I celebrated our 2 year anniversary at Spago. The chef hooked us up with an amazing meal. Here are some pics i thought you guys might enjoy:
Food pics album... the ones towards the end are the newest


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 1, 2012)

Happy anniversary you two.

What was in the box Jon?


----------



## JBroida (Feb 1, 2012)

some pottery...the chef is a friend and has a deep interest in japanese pottery so we brought some in to show and talk about.


----------



## HHH Knives (Feb 1, 2012)

Happy anniversary! Awesome photos..


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 1, 2012)

happy anniversary! that meals looks fantastic.


----------



## unkajonet (Feb 1, 2012)

Happy Anniversary, you two!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Feb 1, 2012)

Congrats! If I hadn't just eaten, I'd be hungry now!


----------



## SpikeC (Feb 1, 2012)

Major congrats Jon and Sara! You both are very fortunate in so many ways, many happy years to you!


----------



## JBroida (Feb 1, 2012)

thanks so much

yeah... i feel very fortunate to be a the place in life i'm at now... its a lot of fun and i'm happy to be able to make a living doing this. The food is an added bonus


----------



## geezr (Feb 2, 2012)

Happy Anniversary Jon and Sara!


----------



## Twistington (Feb 2, 2012)

Happy anniversary!


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 2, 2012)

Happy Anniversary - Dinner looked great.


----------



## ptolemy (Feb 3, 2012)

Congrats to you both. The food is secondary


----------



## hax9215 (Feb 3, 2012)

Happy Anniversary, may you have every happiness.

Hax CLEAVERS RULE!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Candlejack (Feb 3, 2012)

Great pictures of lovely food and i hope you guys had a great time!


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 3, 2012)

happy anniversary!


----------

